# Reliable laptop repair in Nehru Place?



## domin8r (Jul 16, 2011)

I've this ancient Acer 5052 laptop that really needs an experts service. The fan turns off after every service and one of the RAM slots might be blown too. I live in Indirapuram (I remember the bliss of living near to Nehru Place now  ), so is there a good place that services laptops in Nehru Place and that too with some level of confidence so that I don't have to run to them again & again? Also, on a similar note, if I get a 2GB DDR2 RAM for this laptop is there any chance I can get a new RAM, or will it be a refurbished/discarded RAM from someone else's laptop that stops working after a few days. Are laptop DDR2 RAM's even being made these days? Thanks!


----------



## phil2097 (Jul 17, 2011)

hmm, i have an acer 5537 as well, and its running fine for the last 2 years, and regarding good repair centers i cannot recommend any since there are a lot of them and most of them are small shops the size of a pan dukan!!!, however there are a few shops near COST to COST (i mean the big one where they store most of the products, its near PARAS) and i would say they seem professional cos of their setup and lets say they are always busy?? or you can just take a walk down a day to check it out

and regarding the ddr2 ram for laptops, they are available in nehru place, make sure that you buy it from a reputed or a big shop along with the bill...say about 2500/- i guess
hope that helps


----------



## domin8r (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks phil2097, I'll take a look at some of the shops near CTC... incidentally I looked up DDR2 RAMs at SMC's website, and they still sell some. They only have the 1GB @ 667MHz, I was looking for a 2GB stick, guess they don't have it anymore.


----------

